# IVF Wales' amazing support!!!



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just had to post to say how fantastic everyone at IVF Wales has been for DH and I over the past few weeks.  I collapsed with a ruptured ectopic pregnancy on 25th May and was taken to UWH.  Mr Griffiths most certainly saved my life and amazingly one of my embies was unharmed and in the right place.  I've had so much help and support from the medical and nursing team at IVF Wales and I am so grateful to them for the reassurance and genuine concern and care that they have had for us.  I am never going to be able to thank them all for what they have done for us.  I hope now that the next 6 months will go smoothly and would advise anyone waiting for treatment at IVF Wales, to be assured that the staff are absolutely amazing and I hope that you will be as fortunate as we have been!!!
x x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow what a story. So glad you are ok and I agree mr g is amazing and yay yay congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow - so glad you're ok and congratulations on your BFP xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow dodo, what an amazing story. So glad you are ok and I am sorry that you lost one embie but big congratultions and glad all is well with your other. Wishing you a very happy and smooth 6 months. It is great that you have been looked after so well


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

It's great to hear such a positive story. I have to say that I also felt very well treated at IVF Wales, although I know a lot of others have experienced problems and frustrations.


Best of luck with your pregnancy


Nic


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what a story so glad that you are ok now and  congrats on your pregnancy hope you have a good 6 months


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW, just read your post.  What a fantasic outcome, although I guess a scary journey to get there.  May the rest of your pregnancy go smoothly and wishing a safe arrival for the little one xx

I have met Mr G several times, and had surgery done by him.  I agree a wonderful man x


----------

